# Problème notification HomeKit iOS



## Sly73 (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai une caméra HomeKit de marque Eufy d'installée.
La fonction geofencing marche très mal... Passons... C'est un problème que j'ai pu lire dans les commentaires du produit sur internet.
Par contre j'ai un vrai problème avec Homekit, il ne m'envoie pas les notifications de détection de mouvement alors que ces détections sont bien détectées et enregistrées dans HomeKit. Mon Mac reçoit correctement les notifications mais pas mon iPhone.
J'ai tenté de déconnecter le concentrateur (HomePod mini) et j'ai alors reçu les notifications. Lorsque je le réinstalle, je ne reçois plus ces notifications sur l'iPhone alors qu'elles sont bien détectées dans l'appli Maison. Et je les reçois sur le Mac.
Trop bizarre...
J'ai tenté de réinstaller l'appli Maison, l'appli eufy et de redémarrer mon iPhone mais rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Les notifications de l'appli Maison sont bien activées dans mon iPhone.


----------



## Moutaille (1 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Est ce que tes notifications sont bien activées même si tu es à la maison ? Ou bien si l'une des personnes invitées est à la maison ?


----------



## Sly73 (1 Août 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est ce que tes notifications sont bien activées même si tu es à la maison ? Ou bien si l'une des personnes invitées est à la maison ?


Bonjour
Oui.
J’ai mis les mêmes réglages que sur mon Mac et lui il reçoit les notifications.


----------



## Moutaille (1 Août 2021)

Et un hard reboot de l'iphone ?


----------



## Sly73 (1 Août 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Et un hard reboot de l'iphone ?


De quoi s’agit il ?
Réinitialisation de l’iPhone ?

—-
je viens de paramétrer mon second iPhone qui est sur le même compte iCloud et aucun problème avec lui.
Il est à noter que c’est ce second iPhone qui sert de localisation pour HomeKit (dommage que les deux ne peuvent pas être pris en compte).


----------



## Moutaille (1 Août 2021)

Le hard reboot c’est en fonction de ton iPhone lorsque tu appuies sur (pour un iPhone avec Face ID) VOLUME HAUT puis VOLUME BAS puis VEILLE jusqu’à ce que tu vois la pomme de Apple à l’écran.


----------



## Sly73 (1 Août 2021)

Merci ce hard reboot, que je ne connaissais pas, a résolu mon problème.
Merci beaucoup.
Bonne soirée.


----------

